# دلونا على المرضى سواء مواطنون أو مقيمون .. مجاااااناااااا



## صالح (11 نوفمبر 2009)

الله يرفع قدر من رفع موضوعي طلبا للآجر

دلونا على المرضى سواء مواطنون أو مقيمون


​ 
*للمعلومية تم الاتصال بهم وهم يقدمون مساعدة مالية والمساعدة على الابتعاث وكذلك العلاج الله يجزاهم كل خير ويشفي مرضى المسلمين*​ *رسالة لكل مواطن سعودي أو مقيم على هذه الأرض المباركة وهي قابلة للنشر*​ *فقد سمعت شخصياً الأستاذ طارق الرشود ( عضو اللجنة الاستشارية الشرعية بجمعية الأمير فهد بن سلمان الخيرية لرعاية مرضى **الفشل الكلوي** المحتاجين ) سمعته يتحدث بحرقة وألم وهو يقول **دلونا على المرضى سواء مواطنون أو مقيمون** حيث أن دخل الجمعية كبير جداً وللأسف لم يصلنا من المرضى إلا قليل جداً جداً .*​ *طرق الاتصال بالجمعية *​ *هاتف 014815555*​ *هاتف مجاني 8006105555*​ *فاكس 012291568 / 014810555*​​


----------

